# Northern Utah reservoirs



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Anyone got any info on the water levels of the reservoirs up north? 
(Pineview, Causey, Willard, Hyrum, Lost Creek, East Canyon, Mantua etc)


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Walt, i know that pineview is on the rise, and when I was at lost creek it was noticeably higher than last year, I would assume all the lakes are filling up now that runoff has officially begun.


----------



## Slipknot (Sep 16, 2007)

I was told causey is running over the spillway and the island is gone out at willard.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Fished Hyrum today; it is 100% full.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Slipknot said:


> I was told causey is running over the spillway and the island is gone out at willard.


Wow, I got to go see that. It was about 50-60 feet below the full water line when I was last out there.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I know you didn't ask but Echo is full to the other side of 1-80.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, it's been awhile since I've seen Echo full. Neat-0.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Google "Weber Basin Water Conservancy District" then click on Wasatch Front Reservoirs. It lists the status of most of them at a glance. I would post a link but I am not that technoliterate yet.


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

This might help:

http://www.usbr.gov/uc/water/basin/tc_wf.html


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Just an editorial note form a nonprofessional water manager. It seems to me that it has not been hard to know that this year would be an above average runnoff for most of Northern Utah streams. Yet most of the reservoirs that will be allowed to fill are nearly full allready. Now runoff peak usually is not untill around the middle of June. At this rate there will be no room in any of the reservoirs for flood control. Once they are full and spill there is no flood control. It seems they could have been releasing a little more water to save some storage room and still fill all the reservoirs.( example: The discharge from Rockport is still 64cfs compared to around 1000 cfs entering and it is 82% full.) The upper Weber will undoubtedly get a lot higher and still be high when Rockport fills and spills. If I had stream side property in the north summit valley I would be preparing for a big blowout and probably a lot of errosion of my property. Opposing views welcome.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

campfire said:


> Just an editorial note form a nonprofessional water manager. It seems to me that it has not been hard to know that this year would be an above average runnoff for most of Northern Utah streams. Yet most of the reservoirs that will be allowed to fill are nearly full allready. Now runoff peak usually is not untill around the middle of June. At this rate there will be no room in any of the reservoirs for flood control. Once they are full and spill there is no flood control. It seems they could have been releasing a little more water to save some storage room and still fill all the reservoirs.( example: The discharge from Rockport is still 64cfs compared to around 1000 cfs entering and it is 82% full.) The upper Weber will undoubtedly get a lot higher and still be high when Rockport fills and spills. If I had stream side property in the north summit valley I would be preparing for a big blowout and probably a lot of errosion of my property. Opposing views welcome.


I think you're right campy. I saw that echo is maybe 5 feet from the spill way, I don't know what rockport looks like, but I'd imagine it's pretty full too. Should be interest to see whats going to happen in a couple of weeks.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

It will be interesting to see how it all plays out...

I noticed that the lower weber is already raging at that "reservoir" at the rest stop. Sounds like most streams will be near unfishable before long. I wonder how long it will before Causey is coming over the dam and the road.


----------

